# New vs old dead coyote choke?



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Looked on the Cabelas website and they found last years DC chokes for like 24 bucks where this years are 35-40? Anyone know if there's a difference?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone? 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you comparing the exact same tube ? Did they extend it ? Cryo ? I don't see a dead coyote choke listed, do you have a link to it ?


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I work therr, so i used my abilities to find the " old" version, discontinued, and then a new version. I may just call carlsons

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Gave them a call, only difference is the new chokes are ported and the old ones arnt. Guy on the phone said might as well save a little money!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't know they changed them. Mine is ported and bought it last year. Heck, grabbed the older one. I can't see where it would make any difference if money is tight. At least they've come down on the price. They used to be like 70 bucks !


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

With my discount i think itd be 22? Sweet deal!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely ! Best part of being aj employee it sounds. I would never get a paycheck if I worked there. LOL

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am glad I don't have that problem, my 870 wingmaster just has a full choke.. Sent from my ass sitting on the couch most likely...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMFAOTC, Sent from my ass sitting on the couch most likely...


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely ! Best part of being aj employee it sounds. I would never get a paycheck if I worked there. LOL

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

Yeah, makes it rough when a 9 hr shift is spent window shopping at the same time!

Sent from work most likely.


----------

